

Is thepiratebay down? - sirwitti
http://thepiratebay.se

======
Dearp
<http://www.isup.me/> says it's up, but i have 5 different people from
different countries saying it is down for them also

~~~
skcin7
It is down for me as well. USA here.

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/thepiratebay.se> also says it's up.

Not sure what's going on. Possibly an ISP level block?

------
Kepavi
In Serbia timedout / down too... retarded PIPA, SOPA, APIPA and it all started
with that idiotic Metallica lawyers... hope they will rot in hell

------
Hello1024
it seems they have bgp route propogation problems - in the last few hours all
the routes to their IP range (194.71.107.0/24) have been removed from global
routing tables.

Their uncached DNS still points to addresses in those ranges, so it's unlikley
to be deliberate migration - more likley hardware failure, accidental
misconfiguration, or blocking by their only upstream provider.

------
abcdxyz
not able to access in India.

few days back many ISPs in india blocked access quoting government
instructions. but last two/three days it was again available directly without
proxy.

today it is not available with or without proxy.

------
mromanuk
I'm still not able to reach the the website.

~~~
abcdxyz
tpb is accessible through proxies.

tpb can be accessed in - <https://piratereverse.info>

refer - [http://nonviolentconflict.wordpress.com/2012/05/15/can-
the-p...](http://nonviolentconflict.wordpress.com/2012/05/15/can-the-pirate-
bay-be-silenced/)

------
kike
Same here, in Argentina, south america

------
TheBlacklightX
Same with me I cannot reach it either.

------
guest
Down in Brazil... using proxy

